# Where to get adult mattress covers to block toxins/prevent SIDS (like Babesafe)?



## katies_mama (Jun 9, 2005)

I've been scouring the internet for a few days on this issue, and I can't seem to find the adult bed equivalent to the babesafe mattress covers marketed in New Zealand as the answer to SIDS.

All I can find are three inch thick mattress covers that are organic, and almost as expensive as purchasing a new organic mattress. What I really want is to get the adult equivalent to the babesafe mattress covers sold for cribs for $30. I figure the king sized bed version should cost at most a couple of hundred? And then I can buy organic blankets, sheets, etc. I want to buy covers for all the mattresses my babe may come into contact with, as we move around a bit between beds. Her bed is a double on the floor, with a twin next to it, and I generally share those with her, and in the mornings, she ends up with us in the California King. So. . . I need at least three mattress covers that fit the bill, and lots of organic/chemical free bedding.

The babesafe crib mattress covers are great for people who don't cosleep--but what about those of us who are committed to cosleeping? I want to do everything possible to keep my future children safe, and even if this info is wrong, it can't hurt to follow these recommendations. I have time to implement this, since Katie is 15mo and past the danger zone, and I'm not pregnant, but I'd love to get everything set up now. And even though she is older, I hate the idea of all the toxins they put in mattresses, and Katie sleeping on that and breathing it in every night.

Has anyone found a low cost solution to this problem? Thoughts?

THANKS for any help you can give!

Here is some info for people not familiar with what I'm talking about:
http://www.hpakids.org/holistic-heal...(SIDS)-Factors
http://www.birthwithlove.com/resourc...ticle.asp?ID=4
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/014...lance&n=283155


----------



## tsfairy (May 19, 2004)

Well... When we got our new mattresses, I first went out and bought the suggested plastic from the hardware store and wrapped the mattresses in it. That kept the "new mattress smell" (my personal non-scientific toxin indicator) down but it was loud as hell - that plastic is THICK and stiff and crinkly doesn't begin to describe the sound it made when I moved a muscle in bed, and changing the sheets was near impossible. Finally I found at WalMart a mattress cover made partially of the same sort of plastic (polyethylene), but much thinner. The new cover has a bit of a crunch to it, but not loud, and I can get out of bed without waking DS. It's an allergen-reducing cover and is supposedly "breathable" but I can smell the mattresses even less now than with the uber-plastic. Of course they are a few months old now so maybe that's the reason. Anyway not the perfect solution and maybe not what you're looking for but it's working for us more or less.


----------



## katies_mama (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsfairy*
Finally I found at WalMart a mattress cover made partially of the same sort of plastic (polyethylene), but much thinner.

So it is polyethylene that is the necessary part?

Did you find that info on the babesafe site back when you were doing your research? I read something like, if you sent him a sample he would test to make sure it was okay, but I forgot where.

There should be an easy answer! There is definitely a market for "adult" babesafe covers.

Thanks so much for responding!


----------



## tsfairy (May 19, 2004)

Yup from what I understand it's the polyethylene that is the key. ITA there should be adult covers! But they definitely would need to be quieter!


----------



## BethSLP (Mar 27, 2005)

I have a BabeSafe on our crib and it is DEFINETLY loud. This was my first thought when I read your post. DD is in a cradle right now, but I'm wondering when she goes to the crib if the noise will bug her. My best friend visited with her daughter, and she immediately commented on the noisy mattress. Its really quite obnoxious.

XOXO
B


----------

